# lump crab meat and adzukki bean salad with a chipotle-citrus vinegariete.



## baysefreyk (Mar 27, 2006)

Get some good lump crab meat,adzukki beans,chipotles,hungarian paprika,garlic,rice wine vinegar,honey,meyer lemon,limes and salt and pepper.
1st-boil your beans until aldente. meaning just before done. you do this so that the beans dont fall apart when putting together.
2ndstart your dressing by adding two chipotles, 5 cloves of garlic,one tablespoon of paprika,1-4th a cup of rice wine vinegar and one egg. grind these together in your blender until smooth. Then add your honey meyer lemon and lime and blend. then slowly add oil until the dressing is as thick as you want it. If its to thick thin it out with a little water. add salt and pepper to taste.
3rd-salt and pepper your crab using only kosher salt and fresh cracked black pepper.
4th assemble your dish the way you want to. I usually get a 2 inch round mold and place the beans down first then on top of that the crab and then the dressing like a pool in front of the dish. Garnish with micro chives or some small greens adds a nice accent. Any questions hit me up. This will blow away your date. trust me. Sells great in the restaraunt


----------

